# Pawleys Island, SC, (or nearby) fishing reports?



## shutterfish (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Everyone,
I am headed down yet again for my annual pawley's island family vacation. 35 years in a row... Anyway, we are going 2 weeks earlier than normal this year and last year in late april the fishing was slow in the surf (some whiting) and in the marsh flounder and redfish were being caught on minnows. 

Should I expect more of the same for the next two weeks? Shrimp or live minnows for the ocean? I assume for whiting, shrimp, for anything else, minnows, but I also assume the fish will be few and far between... unless hopefully someone has some good news for me 

Also, it looks like the weather is going to be stormy for quite a few days (which sucks, but what can ya do)... will that help the fishing in the marsh? I assume the surf will be way too heavy...

thanks, can't wait to head back down south


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've always enjoyed going to that area, wish I was going too! Let us know how you do! :fishing:


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I was planning on going down there today for high tide, which will be here around 3:30. I fished there last week and things were slow. I ll let you know how it goes!


----------



## wylie (Nov 13, 2010)

Any good campgrounds in Pawley Island area? Maybee close to fishing.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

The flounder bite is still a little slow. They are getting some, but not like May or October.


----------



## shutterfish (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks for the update. Were you fishing for flounder in the marsh? Any sign of spot tailed bass? I found a hooooney hole for them last year. I am going to try that spot again this year and see. And last year I had something big- VERY big on the line with a live minnow but I played it all wrong and it broke off. I was just so surprised I had something so strong on. I bet it was a big big spot. But anyway, thanks for the updates and any other info from anyone is appreciated!

My plan of attack will be a light rod with a fish finder/flounder rig with a live minnow in the marsh for flounder and drum, and shrimp in the ocean for whiting... maybe some minnows out there for the hell of it to see if I can get a shark or drum

1 day till I fly over... cant wait


----------

